# Fumbled speech



## bark (Nov 7, 2005)

Does anyone find their speech to be slurred or off due to DP?
I always fumble my words and it seems like the transfer of information 
from my brain to my words is not in synch. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes I have this problem big time, and it is kind of a new phenomenon for me. It only started about 6 months ago. Lately i just dont talk that much anymore because I am so worried I am going to fumble my speech. Then when I actually do talk, most times it ends up fine - but sometimes i'll mispronounce a word (that I know how to say correctly) or i'll stutter a little or I just won't explain myself as clearly as I should.

The thing is, I don't really have dp/dr anymore. I might have a short episode once every week or two, but it is mostly gone. However, I still have anxiety issues - so I think my fumbled speech is from social anxiety and gets magnified by my obsessive tendencies to self analyze.


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes I undersatand. My wife can tell most of the time I am dp'd because she says I have slurred speech. I dont realize I do but hopefully people outside dont think I have a problem. No one says anything  Fumbling for words is common for me. To tell a story I sometimes cant find the words or forget the story in the middle.


----------



## bark (Nov 7, 2005)

yes, I often forget stories right in the middle of telling it as well. I forget names of people, names of places i've been too ect...
You guys might think i'm nutz but, I'm actually starting a new job starting in 2 weeks as a executive healthcare staffing recruiter where I have to
be on the phone all day talking too clients and candidates remembering the correct rebuddles on sales calls. (100 calls a day) Talk about diving in the deep! I feels this will either make me or break me. If I can succeed at this and train my mind new behaviors it just might cure my DP. Convidence is the opposite of anxiety.
Wish me luck....It's ganna be a wild trip.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

This is normal so don't read too much into it. I do it a lot lately, and the fact that I'm a super fast talker doesn't help either. I was talking to someone last night about going cycling today and I said that we wear Latex instead of Spandex clothes.....that was funny.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

This is why I've become quiet and not talkative. 
My voice doesn't sound like my own or seem detached. 
English is my second language.


----------

